

Waiting Rooms Must Be Disrupted. - n_coats

I visited the doctors office yesterday and while waiting thought, "this place is miserable." I understand that a lot of people who visit them are miserable as well, but for crying out loud, the atmosphere of a waiting room at a doctors/dentists office is terrible.<p>Everyone I've ever visited seems to be the same. The same television showing Dr. Oz or News, the same germ infected instant coffee thermos, the same uncomfortable chairs crammed so close to each other, the same three month old magazines, the same droll wallpaper and generic motivational framed pictures, the same.. you get the picture.<p>I got to thinking about it. About how to possibly improve these environments for both the customers and the doctors. Ways to possibly invest further in the atmosphere, equipment, sanitation, and technology. Ways doctors could leverage people (users) in their waiting rooms to recoup the costs of an upgrade investment (and potentially generate profits after breaking even). I've got a couple different ideas that are no doubt, "out there", but I think it's fun to play what if!<p>Do you hate waiting rooms? Do you think its a medium that should and could be disrupted?
======
caw
I've heard of a startup that sells iPads for certain waiting rooms. You fill
out your paperwork on the iPad, and since it's dynamic, they can upsell you.
The company originally did automotive, and then I think they went into
elective cosmetic doctors (laser hair removal, botox, spa sort of places)

------
mooism2
I wonder how you are thinking of generating revenue from people who are
waiting? Particularly since many (most?) of the people there are either below
their cognitive average or distracted by herding children.

~~~
weisser
"since many (most?) of the people there are...below their cognitive average"

Do intelligent people not get sick? Do they somehow avoid needing to sit in a
waiting room by knowing exactly when to arrive so that they walk straight into
their appointment?

~~~
dangrossman
_Their_ cognitive average, not _the_ cognitive average. When you're sick,
you're not in your best mental condition, no matter how smart you are
normally.

------
tyang
Bring your own Wi-Fi hot spot.

